# خائنة الأعين



## tpfumefx

? (كيف ادمج بين المعنى المعجمى والمعنى السياقى فى كلمه (خائنه الاعين

شكرا


----------



## Bakr

سلام، لم أفهم السؤال..هل يمكنك أن توضح أكثر..شكرا


----------



## Rafeeq

خائنة الاعين لها معنً سياقي فقط وهو معن محدد في القرآن والله اعلم


----------

